# University of a Toronto offering SDC Certificate



## Gulfstream Echo Niner (Dec 24, 2018)

*Self-Driving Cars Specialization*
Launch Your Career in Self-Driving Cars. Be at the forefront of the autonomous driving industry.

https://www.coursera.org/specializa...marketing&utm_campaign=OFKjICWXEemQwatOC0L3ug

About this Specialization
Be at the forefront of the autonomous driving industry. With market researchers predicting a $42-billion market and more than 20 million self-driving cars on the road by 2025, the next big job boom is right around the corner.


----------



## LuisEnrikee (Mar 31, 2016)

I’d rather get my degree in left handed puppetry.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

U of T

The University of Toronto has educated three Governors General of Canada, four Prime Ministers of Canada, four foreign leaders, and fourteen Justices of the Supreme Court. As of 2018, ten Nobel laureates, three Turing Award winners, 94 Rhodes Scholars, and one Fields Medalist have been affiliated with the university.

Sounds like U of T knows a good thing when they see it.
Quality educators with foresight and credentials



LuisEnrikee said:


> I'd rather get my degree in left handed puppetry.


....said the ambitious uber driver


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Be at the forefront of the industry that still hasn't had a single ride to date with cars that have been proven to never be able to work but still somehow predicting $45 billion in revenue from a still unknown revenue stream.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Be at the forefront of the industry that still hasn't had a single ride to date with cars that have been proven to never be able to work but still somehow predicting $45 billion in revenue from a still unknown revenue stream.











We'll consider the comment on higher education
from whom it originated


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

ECOMCON said:


> We'll consider the comment on higher education
> from whom it originates


And we'll consider your comment coming from a guy with multiple accounts at this board, the only person that ever posts anything about SDC's that tries to paint them in a good light, even with all of the negatives associated with them.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> And we'll consider your comment coming from a guy with multiple accounts at this board, the only person that ever posts anything about SDC's that tries to paint them in a good light, even with all of the negatives associated with them.


Tomato Greg, your attempted deflection from the truth has once again failed miserably
While your multiple personalities iheartuber uberdriverfornow and goneubering await your greeting in a mirror


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

ECOMCON said:


> Tomato Greg, your attempted deflection from the truth has once again failed miserably
> While your multiple personalities iheartuber uberdriverfornow and goneubering await your greeting in a mirror


Your name is Greg Rogers

I found you

It was me


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> Your name is Greg Rogers
> 
> I found you
> 
> It was me


Correct, Greg Rogers aka: tomato is iheartuber uberdriverfornow & goneubering
Rogers is waiting in ur mirror to say hello
Nice try tomato your neonatal projection is a Fail


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

ECOMCON said:


> Correct, Greg Rogers aka: tomato is iheartuber uberdriverfornow & goneubering
> Rogers is waiting in ur mirror to say hello
> Nice try tomato your neonatal projection is a Fail


Bro- your tactic of accusing me of being with multiple accounts and being you is pretty dumb

Also the mods can find out pretty easy that those people you mentioned are all different accounts and not the same person

In fact, how you pull it off I have no idea


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> Bro- your tactic of accusing me of being with multiple accounts and being you is pretty dumb
> 
> Also the mods can find out pretty easy that those people you mentioned are all different accounts and not the same person
> 
> In fact, how you pull it off I have no idea


The ladies iheartuber goneubering uberdriverfornow doth protest too much, methinks

Tomato Greg, u fool no one but yourself 
Now go converse in the mirror with iheartuber goneubering uberdriverfornow and Greg Roger

You're embarrassing yourself


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

ECOMCON said:


> The ladies iheartuber goneubering uberdriverfornow doth protest too much, methinks
> 
> Tomato Greg, u fool no one but yourself
> Now go converse in the mirror with iheartuber goneubering uberdriverfornow and Greg Roger
> ...


Wow. You seriously have way to much free time on your hands.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

goneubering said:


> Wow. You seriously have way to much free time on your hands.


Well well, tomato iheartuber logged out
and returned as goneubering.
A bit obvious Greg Rogers


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

ECOMCON said:


> Tomato Greg, your attempted deflection from the truth has once again failed miserably
> While your multiple personalities iheartuber uberdriverfornow and goneubering await your greeting in a mirror


I wonder how much the SDC companies are paying you to shill here. It must be a lot.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I wonder how much the SDC companies are paying you to shill here. It must be a lot.


What a SURPRISE!
goneubering and iheartuber have logged out
And now "they"
Login as uberdriverfornow

Who's next @gregrogers ???

And she can't handle the deep end of the pool so resorts to name calling "shill".
Ouch, that hurt Tomato.
Your real estate biz must be hurtin' for such profanity


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

ECOMCON said:


> What a SURPRISE!
> goneubering and iheartuber have logged out
> And now "they"
> Login as uberdriverfornow
> ...


The only person banned was you, 'though, tomato. You don't see anyone else getting banned. Everyone else is civil.

We just point out that SDC's don't work. You continue attacking other users and the mods. Nobody else does this.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> The only person banned was you, 'though, tomato. You don't see anyone else getting banned. Everyone else is civil.
> 
> We just point out that SDC's don't work. You continue attacking other users and the mods. Nobody else does this.


Nonsense 
U and your 3 other duplicate accounts don't like being challenged for lack of defense and basic knowledge of new technology roll out.
Your problem not mine laddie


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

ECOMCON said:


> Nonsense
> U and your 3 other duplicate accounts don't like being challenged for lack of defense and basic knowledge of new technology roll out.
> Your problem not mine laddie


We are always ready for you to provide proof that SDC rides take place. You have never provided any proof of an actual ride ever taking place. The only thing there is are the promotional videos provided when they say they rolled out the service.

But there are 0 videos in existence of any SDC ride or delivery ever taking place. Period. End of story.

When you got proof we are still ready to see it.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> We are always ready for you to provide proof that SDC rides take place. You have never provided any proof of an actual ride ever taking place. The only thing there is are the promotional videos provided when they say they rolled out the service.
> 
> But there are 0 videos in existence of any SDC ride or delivery ever taking place. Period. End of story.
> 
> When you got proof we are still ready to see it.


Tomato
Greg, ur under a misconception, Whether u and ur duplicate accounts have the ability to understand advanced technology or not is of zero concern.
The other members & myself find u guys humorous


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I wonder how much the SDC companies are paying you to shill here. It must be a lot.


Bro, Greg's job pays probably 40k a year max.








ECOMCON look
Above ^^^^^^

Here's a golden oldie post from the account formerly known as Tomatopaste. You're saying that this is me? Read the way this is written. It sounds more like your abrasive tone to me.

The account previously called Tomatopaste posted time and time again about how SDCs were "here", how anyone not onboard is dumb, and I argued with that guy a lot.

You yourself have said and done the same exact thing.

But now you're saying that I'M really the Tomato? Makes no sense

Just like SDCs make no sense


----------



## LuisEnrikee (Mar 31, 2016)

I may be just an Uber driver ... or may not .
However , i do have an understanding one university had a major in “memes” , yes you heard that right .
Any possible way to make more money out of the federally insured student loans .


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I wonder how much the SDC companies are paying you to shill here. It must be a lot.


They're not paying him. He pretends he has SDC connections but all he's got left is posting cartoons.


----------

